# Call Log display help



## manos (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi. The Call Log, if the contact is on my contact list, displays the Contact Name and below the Country/City instead of the Phone Number that was used to call me or the one i called. If the contact is not in my Contact List, it displays the Contact Number and below the Country/City.
Is there any way to change the setting in the first situation to display the Contact Name and below the Phone Number used? I prefer a solution without the use of a third party app. Phone is on android 7 / Emui 5.0.1 and the build is BLN-L21C432B365.
Thank you.


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 21, 2017)

this might be huawei EMUI specific, so it would be better to ask a dedicated EMUI forum, or even an android forum like XDA

you've gone through all options & menus? (including any options from within the phone dialer app, not only the main android settings)


----------

